# Can you use your PRSI to cover childs dental work?



## leelee (13 Jul 2007)

Two queries

My daughter needs some major dental work (only age 6).   She has not yet been referred by her school to local clinic & this won't happen until after Christmas.    It is going to cost alot of money as it involves nerve removals etc.

Is it possible for any work she has done to be claimed against my PRSI contributions ie. like xrays, fillings etc?

I presume my husband could use my contributions also as he is Home Carer at the moment for our kids?

Thank you.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

leelee said:


> Is it possible for any work she has done to be claimed against my PRSI contributions ie. like xrays, fillings etc?
> 
> I presume my husband could use my contributions also as he is Home Carer at the moment for our kids?


Not as far as I know in either case. I don't think that an individual's _PRSI _cover for _Treatment Benefit _extends to anybody else at all. See here. You presumably know that you can get tax relief at your marginal rate on qualifying medical/dental expenses?


----------



## leelee (13 Jul 2007)

Thanks Clubman just checked out the link.  My husband can use my credits as he is not in receipt of social welfare payments etc., i take all tax credits.  I know i can claim back at year end on MED1 etc but thought may be it would extend to children.

I suppose it is a case of our SSIA fund dropping bigtime to cover the bills!  Don't mind though as he is excellent dentist and she is very comfortable with him (not like me as i am totally petrified from childhood experiences in local clinic)!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

Sorry - I had missed this linke! 

Am I entitled to Treatment Benefit on my spouse's or partner's social insurance record?

Don't confuse tax issues (credits etc.) with _PRSI _issues (credits etc.) - they are totally separate systems!

By the way dental expenses go on a _MED2_. Medical expenses go on a _MED1_.


----------



## Plek Trum (13 Jul 2007)

You cannot claim PRSI dental benefit for your children. 
It is possible however for your spouse to use your contributions for dental work - request a D2 form from your dentist for same.

It may be worthwhile ringing your local clinic that will cover this work for your daughter and request an approximate time for her appoinment ( I know you mentioned Christmas for the _referral _alone. There is often an extensive waiting list for school treatment.) if you express a willingness to go on a cancellation list at late notice you _may _be seen a little sooner.


----------



## CupawnTae (20 Mar 2009)

FYI, that last welfare.ie page has moved, it's now at

Am I entitled to Treatment Benefit on my spouse's or partner's social insurance record?


----------



## Mumtoe&e (22 Mar 2009)

have you tried the dental hospital - if u are based in dublin???
my son had a fall when he was a baby, resulted in very bad damage to his teeth  as a result he has been attending the dublin dental hospital for 7 years - i cannot praise them enough i honestly cant. they have transformed my sons teeth! we had brought him to a private dentist paid 250e for one visit - and thankfully that dentist was 100% honest with us and told us we wouldnt get better treatment than the dublin dental hospital!!
we are not based in dublin, but commuted up for each visit!
i am not sure if u have to be referred to them though, might be worth giving them a go!
they are brilliant and a fraction of the price
good luck, i feel for your daughter


----------



## allthedoyles (22 Mar 2009)

leelee said:


> Two queries
> 
> My daughter needs some major dental work (only age 6). She has not yet been referred by her school to local clinic & this won't happen until after Christmas. It is going to cost alot of money as it involves nerve removals etc.


 
Our daughter had a nerve removed at 7 years of age in local clinic .
They then referred us to Cork University Hospital , and consultant there , told us that there was nothing more could be done , except to start saving for when she will be 18 , as she needs a lot of expensive work .

She is now 19 and she decided to go for dentures in the interim , while we save for the real treatment ( cost around € 4,000 )

My advice to you , is to get your daughter the best dental treatment available at the moment and keep away from your local health centre clinic .


----------

